# Killer commuter bike deal



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

Breezer Finesse, with a full Alfine 8 group including Alfine hydraulic disk brakes, Alfine wheels with dynamo hub (didn't even know Shimano made Alfine wheels), Alfine crank, B&M dynamo lights, Schwalbe tires, fenders, rack, aluminum frame with eccentric BB, carbon fork and seatpost, Ritchey adjustable stem. 

$600.

The catch? The bikes are at least eight years old. They are 2010 models! 

Still a screaming deal. The rack is wonky and I'll be removing the clip-on aerobars (most likely) but other than that, the bike looks to be pretty solid and got good reviews when new. 

Tires should be OK as long as the bikes were in the box all that time. Maybe a flat spot. 

I found a geometry chart that says these bikes have freakishly long top tubes, although none of the reviews mention it. A medium (52 CM) supposedly has a 60CM effective TT. Maybe they did this to have a long front end for fender to toe clearance? I found a reviewer who said he was 6'2" and a Large fit him fine, they go all the way to XL, so maybe this would be a good bike for those really tall riders out there. 
If you go to the Breezer website and click Bike Archives, then select 2010, you can read the stats. 

nashbar.com (am I allowed to put that here?)


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Just adding to this thread: 

I picked up a new 2016 Scott Sub Evo 20 (retail $1,200) for $312 on ebay. A dealer in Piermont, NY is blowing out last years bikes and the final auction prices tend to fall in this territory ($280-340). Hydraulic discs, dynamo B&M front and back, rack, conti tires, chain cover... a mix of Deore and some generic RT610, the highest 10 model uses a gates belt, this is the top model with traditional chain.


----------

